# oh the carnage!!!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Our house is beginning to look like Spike's bedroom (from toy story). When we go toy shopping we just don't speak about "home life" in front of the toys :curtain: ... we want them to enjoy their last few moments :


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL that is quite the collection! I swear I stumble over more toys with my three dogs than I did raising two human children!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

HA HA HA HA!!! :lol: ...as long as Geddy has fun...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Hey!....I have a collection that looks like that too!!!! Once they get a little hole in a toy I may as well kiss that one good-by. I have to put them out of reach (I tell myself that I'm going to mend it...ha ha) on the refrigerator and then I forget about them.


----------

